# Gotta love lake Erie smallmouth



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bassyakker and I met up this morning and hit Erie . Started slow with 2 largemouth caught by bassyakker...made a move and boom!
View attachment 83271
View attachment 83272
View attachment 83273

He took a picture of me with my little (compared to his) smallie
View attachment 83274
. Had an awesome time out on the yaks
View attachment 83275
View attachment 83276

Plmrc16 you missed a good time! Get better soon before the next trip!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Fixed the pictures

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like you guys did really well. I am assuming they are heading back in shallow now?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I hit that spot about a month or so ago and they were there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very cool!!! And awesome yaks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

We had an awesome time. That was my first time on the big pond and I am now addicted. Not every day you hook into a fish ohio bass. Thanks again kayakcle...we fought some nice ones today.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Great job guys. Gotta love being hauled around with a 20in. smallie on the end of 
your line . where you guys on the inside or outside the breakwalls ?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Great report fellas!! 

Conditions were nice to but I couldn't get the time to go out.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It was a little chilly but water was nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

that is one sexy dude in those pics...oh and the fish were sweet...haha. i cant stop looking at that smallie. what an awesome fish


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha...thanks for the compliment man. Lmao 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I knew you were gonna say that...lol


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That one was too easy lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Clear your inbox please 
it's full


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Who?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I cleared it 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That Mariner looks like a better yak than the Hobie.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

We need to get this group together in the spring time for a Erie Small mouth outing


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

We'll definately be out in the spring catching some big small mouth...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

